# I regret to inform you...



## DHart (Dec 5, 2009)

The words you never want to hear from a military officer or policeman. We heard them today.

Some of you may recall a thread I started some time ago about our son's use of the Solarforce flashlight helping to find a cache of arms in Afghanistan.

Sharon and I were informed by the military today our son/stepson, Specialist Elijah Rao, was killed by an IED earlier today in Afghanistan. His convoy was stopped at the site of an explosion. Elijah stepped out of the humvee and within moments, another IED was detonated, taking Elijah out. Something we have feared for years, but hoped would not come to pass. 

Elijah served an extended (15 month) tour in Iraq before serving in Operation Enduring Freedom in Afghanistan. He was scheduled to come home in January on leave and then come home for good in May. Elijah has been posthumously promoted to Sargent E5, will receive the Purple Heart, and has been recommended to receive a Bronze Star.

He was an incredible, gentle, loving person and this hits really, really hard. Has a wife and 1 year old. The coming week will be very difficult. We were visited by two Army officers today and more will be here later tonight. We have a lot of grief and ceremony to move through this week, and beyond.

Here's is picture I recently took of Elijah.







I think we've cried enough for one day. About all we know to do is tell people who might want to know about this beloved 26 year old son, father, brother, friend.

Please pray for our brave young men and women who risk their lives for us in that hell hole of the middle east.


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 5, 2009)

Our condolences, prayers, thoughts and utmost respect for you and your family.:candle:


----------



## derfyled (Dec 5, 2009)

:grouphug:


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 5, 2009)

As an ex-mil who served abroad during the so-called Cold War (VietNam Era vet), you have my sincerest sympathy and condolences. More than 1-2 of my acquaintances left never to return. My prayers for the extended family!


----------



## post tenebras (Dec 5, 2009)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## paintballdad (Dec 5, 2009)

I will shed tears for the loss of your beloved son.

But I stand tall as an American because of the sacrifices of your family and your beloved son.

I will pray for him and all who serve this country.

And my thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family tonight.

GOD BLESS DHart and his family.


----------



## BVH (Dec 5, 2009)

I am so, so sorry for all of you. He looks like a really fine young man! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## timbo114 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you Sir, for sharing with us here.

Thank you for raising a son to be a proud American Soldier. 

*I salute you Elijah*, and I thank you for your service and bravery, while you fought for my freedom.


----------



## Pontiaker (Dec 5, 2009)

Iam so sorry to hear of this, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I thank you and your family for the sacrafice you have had to endure to protect our country. Your son is a true hero. He is in a better place now, may he rest in peace.


----------



## vetkaw63 (Dec 5, 2009)

I am heart broken at your/ our loss. I feel much safer due to his service. 
Thank You for raising such a fine son. All of us would be proud to call him our son!
Mike


----------



## GotDogs (Dec 5, 2009)

I wish I could say, I know how you feel. I can only imagine and still not come close. God Bless you and your family in this most hardest of times. May God bless and keep your son close to him. My Prayers tonight are devoted to you and your family. John


----------



## watt4 (Dec 5, 2009)

may he Rest In Peace.


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss and my prayers go out to you and your family.

wolfstyle


----------



## GrnXnham (Dec 5, 2009)

We are very sorry for your loss. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 5, 2009)

I am so sorry. I am praying for you all.


----------



## bltkmt (Dec 5, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...and so grateful for your sons brave contributions to this country. And to you for producing such a fine son...God bless you all.


----------



## Boo Radley (Dec 5, 2009)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I'm at a loss for words. My prayers tonight go out to you and your loved ones. My eyes are sweating, and I never even had the opportunity to meet or thank him...


----------



## sawlight (Dec 5, 2009)

WOW! Sorry really sucks to say/hear, but I have no idea what else to say other than thank you.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2009)

DHart ,

I am very saddened to hear this .

It is a terrible loss for all of us .

I offer a 21 gun salute in his honor .

I am so sorry this happened .

TMG :mecry:


----------



## sledhead (Dec 5, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. A true hero for sure. God bless you all.


----------



## John_Galt (Dec 5, 2009)

My best wishes. Thank you for allowing your son to serve this great country. May he rest in peace.


----------



## gnlw (Dec 5, 2009)

My prayers go out to you and your family DHart. I also salute you Elijah, for fighting for all of our freedom. Rest in peace, brave one.


----------



## photonstorm (Dec 5, 2009)

R.I.P Elijah


----------



## Norm (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss, And would like to express my deepest sympathies.
Norm


----------



## skillet (Dec 5, 2009)

Prayers for your family, Dhart...


----------



## Fred S (Dec 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## guiri (Dec 5, 2009)

My condolences


----------



## Cinder (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't post very often, but I logged in just to say that I'm very sorry for your loss, DHart. I have great respect for what Elijah did for the country.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 5, 2009)

DHart, I am so sorry. Is there anything that we can do for you?

Bill


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 5, 2009)

paintballdad said:


> I will shed tears for the loss of your beloved son.
> 
> But I stand tall as an American because of the sacrifices of your family and your beloved son.
> 
> ...



+1

My thoughts and prayers for you and your family


----------



## justmyluck (Dec 5, 2009)

Dhart,

I've not been on the boards nearly enough over the past year, but I can remember coming across just the post(s) you spoke of, mentioning Elijah.

And thank you, for sharing this with us here. While this loss is your family's to grieve, it has always been my thought that we should be grieving as a family, friends, forum, and as a country each and every time one of our heroes passes on in battle. Far too often we forget that their choice to do what they do is exactly what allows us to make our choice not to.

I live just south of Dover DE and have grown used to the humm purr and growl of the large cargo planes that fly in and out of here all the time. The fact is not lost in my mind that for many of our fallen heroes, flying into Dover is one of the last legs in their final journey home.

May your son rest in peace. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## chaoss (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm at a loss for words, bless you, your son and your families.


----------



## TDKKP (Dec 5, 2009)

My condolences.


----------



## LightOnAHill (Dec 5, 2009)

Our prayers will ask the Divine to reach out and comfort you in this time of pain and suffering.

I'm sure any words here will not be much help, but I do know that Elijah was welcomed and cheered by your forebears for having gifted the world the ultimate sacrifice in the service of others.

I too celebrate such a man; I look forward to shaking his hand for what he has done for me.


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't even have words.......

I am sorry this happened, I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 5, 2009)

You have my condolences.


----------



## pmoore (Dec 5, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers go out for you and your family. And for your son and all those brave men and women. God bless.


----------



## olrac (Dec 5, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss my prayers go to you and your family.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 5, 2009)

I salute both his courage and your strength as you go through this terrible time. May all of his loved ones have peace and our prayers. My condolences and thoughts are with you as a Veteran and a Father.


----------



## wrencher (Dec 5, 2009)

My deapest condolences to you and yours.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 5, 2009)

May God bless you and your family. Our gratitude for the son you've raised is beyond mere words. Elijah will remain in our hearts.

Walter


----------



## racerford (Dec 5, 2009)

My condolences to your family. 

I am so sorry for your loss. I am not too proud to say it made me shed some tears and go kiss my 5 year old son and my 3 year old daughter while they slept.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Dec 5, 2009)

You have my heartfelt deepest condolences.
As someone who has lost a child I know how devastating it can be.
Mine and my wife's thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Nake (Dec 5, 2009)

May the love of those around you help you through the days ahead.


----------



## Mark-60 (Dec 5, 2009)

RIP Trooper.


-Mark.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry, my prayers and deepest condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh my, I remember your previous thread regarding your son.

I am so sorry to here this.

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## chaosmagnet (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You and all of your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hitthespot (Dec 5, 2009)

I have two sons and cannot imagine the pain of your loss. It brings tears to my eyes.

God bless you and your family as you go through a most difficult time.

Bill


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't tell you how sad I am right now.

Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## madmook (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Burgess (Dec 5, 2009)

To DHart --


Best of Luck (and health) to you and your loved ones,

during this very difficult time.


----------



## edc3 (Dec 5, 2009)

DHart, 

My heart just fell when I read your post. I feel horrible for you and your family. Nothing any of us can write is adequate. I'm grateful to your son for his sacrifice. He has helped to make this world safer for my children and that is a debt that cannot be repaid.

Don


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 5, 2009)

DHart,

Our deepest condolences to you and your family.

Rest in peace Elijah.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you Elijah, DHart and family. You have my deepest condolences and admiration. My family rests easy at night beneath the blanket of freedom and security you and your family provides.


----------



## hivoltage (Dec 5, 2009)

My sorrow goes out to you. He sacrificed his life for all of us and his country. I will be thinking about this for quite some time, looking at his picture I feel as though I know him.


----------



## rtt (Dec 5, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## csshih (Dec 5, 2009)

Dhart:

I am deeply sorry for your loss. I shall shine lights into the sky in his honor. 

May Elijah be watching us from a better place.

Sincerely,
Craig Shih


----------



## GunSmoke16610 (Dec 5, 2009)

God bless Elijah, a fallen hero fighting for our county.


----------



## Liteskr42 (Dec 5, 2009)

when I read this I immediately thought of my own 10 year old son and how he is more safe and protected today because of people like your son who sacrificed everything for us and this country. I will NEVER forget that sacrifice 

God bless you and yours and your most noble and courageous son


----------



## vestureofblood (Dec 5, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear that, and I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## elipem01 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. I appreciate his service and sacrifice.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2009)

My condolences.


----------



## HitecDrftr (Dec 6, 2009)

Words cannot adequately express my sorrow for your loss.

I am reminded of a quote: 

"If it is lowered for senators, why not for fallen soldiers?"

Today is Elijah Hart Day. Celebrate his life and honor his sacrifice for our country.

And may God find it in his wisdom to grant you the strength to endure.

Hitec


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 6, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss, DHart. My heart goes out to your son, and all the others who perished in the service of our country.


----------



## jtr1962 (Dec 6, 2009)

My sincerest condolences. I can't even begin to imagine how hard a loss like this is on a parent. 

This sad event just brings home the fact that whenever you read about a soldier being killed it's not merely just another anonymous statistic. Each soldier lost in the line of duty is someone's son or daughter, brother or sister, husband or wife, father or mother.

Thank you Elijah for your service to your country, and may you be remembered forever for making the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## lightmyway (Dec 6, 2009)

Truly a sad day,prayers and thoughts expressed.


----------



## metlarules (Dec 6, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family. May the good Lord be with you and your family. God bless Elijah


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Dec 6, 2009)

DHart,

We're saddened to read about your loss.

Be strong.

Regards,
Flavio


----------



## terrik_zion (Dec 6, 2009)

May God bless you and your son. You will be in my prayers. Some may say war is a lost cause, I say it is neccesary and I honor all that have the strength and courage to fight. Its easy to sit on one's *** and criticize war, while others fight and die to give people the right to ***** about war.

God bless our military, police, and firemen.


----------



## tnforever (Dec 6, 2009)

Terribly sorry about your loss, I feel all the more angry and sad about it considering that my personal pov of the war is that it is an endless, pointless, unnecessary, and impulsive one... 

How many lives, potentially brilliant men and women, whose contributions to society and mankind will never be seen now thanks to this war?

Maybe I'm naively idealistic, but I always think how much mankind can achieve if we just put aside our differences and our selfishness and work to progress ourselves?

In any case, my sincerest condolences for your loss, what I think of the war doesnt matter, he dedicated himself and gave his life to defend what he believed in, I'm just sad his potential will never be fulfilled...


----------



## Vesper (Dec 6, 2009)

Very, very sad to hear this. It's always the most quality individuals among us that stand up to the risks for the rest of us. Prayers to all of you.


----------



## gsxrac (Dec 6, 2009)

Dhart I am very sorry for your loss! I cant even imagine how you must feel but I will say a little extra prayer for your family tonight.


----------



## turboBB (Dec 6, 2009)

DHart,

There are no words I can possibly say or give right now that would dull the pain you and your family are experiencing. Suffice to say, my thoughts and prayers are with you all and thank you for allowing us to share in your pain but more importantly the rememberance of what a wonderful man Elijah was.

Tim


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 6, 2009)

Damn man im so sorry to hear....i was in the Army and spent some time overseas.....i have also had some buddies of mine that never came home as well. I had a friend of mine re-enlist back into the Army just to die 2months later.....i cried when i read this because i also posted in your previous thread. So sorry man my wife-Jen and I will pray and hope he's in the arms of God. Let us know if you need anything man.....


----------



## abladeafficionado (Dec 6, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss and he will be in my thoughts and prayers. God bless.


----------



## PJD (Dec 6, 2009)

My deepest sympathy. Your son is in the loving arms of God...I pray that you and your family will find peace and your pain and emptiness will be eased with time. I'm so very sorry for your loss.

PJD


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 6, 2009)

DHart, no words of comfort can alleviate your grief. 
I only pray time will soothe your pain as it did after I lost a loved one.
My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello DHart,

This is lousy news...

Our thoughts and prayers may help comfort you and your family as you come to terms with this.

I am very sorry to hear this news.

Tom


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 6, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss, may the Lord comfort you and your family is my prayer.


----------



## Purrkieset (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. God bless


----------



## get-lit (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing. I will not forget.


----------



## sabre7 (Dec 6, 2009)

My condolences. Words are of little comfort, but your son was truly a hero.


----------



## Inspgad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm deeply saddened by your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## JohnF (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you for raising a son prepared to defend our freedom with his life. His life was shorter than most, but far more important than most as well. I hope your sorrow may someday abate slightly, but know that your pride will only grow. Thank you again for your families' ultimate contribution to the freedom of everyone in this county.

John F
LV, NV


----------



## Hell Pie (Dec 6, 2009)

His body torn by that which was hidden
And to the Father's arms he has now been bidden
In the sky do we see the son's light
A reminder that one day good will win the fight


----------



## QtrHorse (Dec 6, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. Be strong for the family he left behind.


----------



## Jimdo (Dec 6, 2009)

My Condolences Sir.


----------



## dirtech (Dec 6, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## prime77 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your son. Many prayers will be sent from my family to yours.


----------



## crizyal (Dec 6, 2009)

I am sorry Dhart...


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear your loss, my prayers go out to you and your family DHart !!


----------



## brianch (Dec 6, 2009)

My deepest condolences. May the brave and honorable rest in peace.


----------



## da.gee (Dec 6, 2009)

My deepest condolences and respect for you and your family sir.


----------



## knuckletwo (Dec 6, 2009)

DHart,

I am terribly sorry to hear this tragic news. I hope you will find some comfort in knowing that so many of us are praying for you and your family during this most difficult time. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Checkit (Dec 6, 2009)

Your boy Elijah is a true hero !! I'll thank him for his service in my prayers. Elijah's soul will live forever, be faithful DHart you will see him again !!!


----------



## wykeite (Dec 6, 2009)

My sincere condolences. May God grant you strength.


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 6, 2009)

My deepest condolences for you and your family's loss.


----------



## arjay (Dec 6, 2009)

My Condolences..


----------



## primox1 (Dec 6, 2009)

my prayers go out to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## lws (Dec 6, 2009)

I wish there was something to say to make it better, but from personal experience, I know there isn't other than to say our thoughts & prayers are with you. There's nothing comparable to losing your son or a child.


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 6, 2009)

we fight together, we lose together.
thinking of you and your family from the UK
be proud and thanks


----------



## mdocod (Dec 6, 2009)

The ultimate sacrifice should never be forgotten. 

May you find solace in the knowledge that your loss is the greatest form of giving the world will ever know. 

I thank you from the bottom of my heart. 

May your son rest in peace, and you find the strength and resolve to get through this. 

Regards and Thanks,
-Eric Marshall


----------



## drmaxx (Dec 6, 2009)

Very sorry to read this!
What a tragic loss.
My condolences to you and the entire family.


----------



## Haz (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear you have lost your son, my condolenses


----------



## 1 what (Dec 6, 2009)

Sir,
As a former member of the Australian Army I salute your Son.
May God grant you peace in this awful time.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 6, 2009)

My greatest condolences for your loss.

That image of your son has stuck with me since you originally posted it, and will continue to.


----------



## bk737 (Dec 6, 2009)

My prayers go out to you and you family.The CPF Family will always be here 
to support you.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 6, 2009)

This is terrible news. Your son was a fine young man, and his loss will be felt deeply by all of us. 

I recall the pride you felt in him when you posted an earlier thread about when he discovered a Taliban arms cache, and the admiration we all felt for his service. To hear this awful news is a tragedy. Please accept my sincere condolences. I salute his memory.


----------



## Conan (Dec 6, 2009)

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## g36pilot (Dec 6, 2009)

My condolences.


----------



## tnforever (Dec 6, 2009)

This just came up on yahoo's homepage.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091206/ap_on_re_as/as_afghanistan

Just a paragraph, not much details, but it seems to be referring to this.

If it turns out not to be appropriate, or if OP wants it removed, I'll gladly do it. I personally feel that this coverage, however brief (hopefully will be expanded with the respect your son is due), will acknowledge the world to his sacrifice, but I can also see how this isnt something DHart wants shown.

Again, I'll state my sincerest condolences for your loss. He died fighting for what he believed in, and must be honored for that. I simply cannot overcome my incredible sense of loss of what might've been...


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 6, 2009)

This is extremely saddening news, and very tragic. I'm very sorry for your loss, DHart. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## pulstar (Dec 6, 2009)

I thank your son and all of your family for serving a country that shines like a lighthouse to all western world. You all have my deepest sympathy. I'll remember him in my prayers.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 6, 2009)

For all it's worth from a complete stranger: you have my sincere condolences. My thoughts are with your family.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Dec 6, 2009)

DM51 said:


> This is terrible news. Your son was a fine young man, and his loss will be felt deeply by all of us.
> 
> I recall the pride you felt in him when you posted an earlier thread about when he discovered a Taliban arms cache, and the admiration we all felt for his service. To hear this awful news is a tragedy. Please accept my sincere condolences. I salute his memory.


I also remember the earlier thread and remember thinking that I hoped that he would finish his tour of duty safely. Unfortunately that was not to be. My deepest heart-felt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 6, 2009)

My prayers to you and your family DHart. You raised a fine son, a hero. I salute you Elijah.

Elliot - _English translation of my Hebrew name Elijah._


----------



## ergotelis (Dec 6, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear about this too. Dying someone young is a tragedy no matter where he is from, who he is, or what he is doing. Rest in Peace, our planet doesn't have much of it unfortunately.
Telling his story here made him a memorable person to the big community of CPF. By this unfortunate end of his life, the memory of him will be here for everyone, for ever with the best feelings.




(Sorry if i seem to hijack the thread but it doesn't belong in this category, i believe it is good to put this thread somewhere else and link it up with the previous thread here in led flashlights)


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 6, 2009)

Your son died saving the lives of Americans who would otherwise be the victims of the attack that killed him.

What broke me out of my teenage self absorption at 18 was the knowledge that as an Army combat officer at 22, I'd be responsible for men who would be fighting and dying to protect this country. Men like Elijah who were better than I. I knew it then, I know it now. 

Elijah's sacrifice is real but also worthwhile, and greater than any made by anybody on this planet today. He joins a select group of allied men and women lost to other wars whose contribution to humanity is beyond the ability to measure.


----------



## DHart (Dec 6, 2009)

Of course it's been a sleepless night. We cannot believe that this is real. Being visited by the amazing Army officers we were visited by was a bit of a reality jolt. But greeting Elijah when he arrives home by private jet... that could be the hardest. The Army will be escorting him throughout every step in this process until our final goodbyes and the respect and dignity these fine young men display is most impressive indeed. The officer who gave us the news yesterday (accompanied by a chaplain) was so moved to tears that it was extremely difficult for him to complete his task. He told us he has lost 19 of his men and though he is trained to retain composure, he himself was overwhelmed. 

Elijah's mother and I cannot begin to express to ALL of you how very much your thoughts, prayers, and genuinely shared grief means to us. I have made friends with many of you around one of our favorite subjects, flashlights, and to hear from you again in this thread is moving to me.

I have read every post in this thread, perhaps three or four times over and never realized how much it could help to know that so many understand and genuinely care. Thank you all so, so, so very much for taking the time and effort to post here. It means much more to us than you possibly realize. Thank you from the bottom of our hearts. Sharon asks me to tell you that she knows she going to see Elijah again. She is so heartbroken. Thanks so much.

Don & Sharon


----------



## Stainz (Dec 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your family is in my prayers. I am so thankful for all of the brave Warriors who protect our liberties. No amount of the most sincere thanks for those who have paid the ultimate sacrifice can offset such a devastating loss, but please let me offer mine nonetheless. May God Bless you and yours during this most difficult of times.

John


----------



## iapyx (Dec 6, 2009)

Dear DHart,

I am so very sorry to hear this.
Your son, like many of our guys, has done such a good job overthere for us. I hope you find a way to cope with this terrible loss.


----------



## bladerunner (Dec 6, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go to you. May you find strenght in the days ahead. Elijah proudly served his country for us. He is now watching over everyone of us and heaven just became a nicer place.


----------



## ionizedsky (Dec 6, 2009)

Father God

We thank you for the lives you have given us. You are the almighty and you have given so much for us who didn't even deserve it. It is because of your grace and love for us that we are grateful. Father we can not understand your plan or even begin to imagine the immensity of it, but we trust that your plan is holy and for you glory. 

Father I pray that you would be with Don & Sharon's Family, their daughter in law and grandchild and anybody else who was fortunate to know Elijah, in this time of grief. Father we can not understand why these bad things happen to such good people but we trust that you are sovereign in all things and that Elijah; a son, a brother, a husband, a father, a great soldier is with you now and we are so thankful for that. We know that he watches over us now with you, waiting for the day that we will be united again. 

In your sons name. Amen.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 6, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family today. 

Geoff


----------



## run4jc (Dec 6, 2009)

ionizedsky said:


> Father God
> 
> We thank you for the lives you have given us. You are the almighty and you have given so much for us who didn't even deserve it. It is because of your grace and love for us that we are grateful. Father we can not understand your plan or even begin to imagine the immensity of it, but we trust that your plan is holy and for you glory.
> 
> ...



And Amen. Ionizedsky, thank you for the beautiful prayer, and Don, thank you and Elijah for the sacrifices that you have made for this country. There are those among us who may have experienced pain at the loss of a son and/or loved one, but no one can truly understand each individual's personal pain at the loss of their own son. May the peace of our loving Savior enter your soul, and instill in you at least a bit of comfort knowing that your fallen hero son is in a much better place. Rest in Peace, Elijah! We mourn your passing but celebrate your life!


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 6, 2009)

I will be praying for you and your family. I am very saddened by your loss.


----------



## parnass (Dec 6, 2009)

I am sorry to learn of the loss of your son while he was serving our country.


----------



## dom (Dec 6, 2009)

Shocking to hear of your loss Don.
I watched a DVD just the other day showing the 
hell your son and others go thru.

Reality sinks in.

God bless you and yours.

Dom


----------



## donn_ (Dec 6, 2009)

Don,

Heartfelt condolences to your family and deepest respect and gratitude for all yours and your son's sacrifice.

May God welcome Elijah and comfort you.

Donn
3rd Battalion/7th Marines
Hill 55 and LZ Baldy, RVN
1966 -1969


----------



## Mikellen (Dec 6, 2009)

My deepest sympathy soars out to you, your wife, daughter in law, grandchild, and the rest of your family. Please find some comfort in knowing that your son is with our heavenly Father right at this moment.
I will pray for you and your family along with all of our military men and women who are serving in hell on earth.

May God bless you and your family.

Michael


----------



## texbaz (Dec 6, 2009)

My condolences. I Thank your Son, Your Family, and You for the Sacrifice you have made, words are not enough, please endure. Our prays and thoughts are with you.


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Dec 6, 2009)

He gave his life in service to his country... May he rest in peace.


----------



## pobox1475 (Dec 6, 2009)

Deepest condolences to you and his loved ones.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 6, 2009)

He is in the arms of an Angel now....may you find some comfort here. You will meet again and he will not be forgotten.
You can see the kindness in his eyes and smile- that will never be extinquished.


----------



## Light Head (Dec 6, 2009)

_I'm sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family._


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 6, 2009)

My deepest condolences to you and your familiy Don. I am very sorry for your loss.

Eric


----------



## jahxman (Dec 6, 2009)

Dhart, 

So sorry to hear this, I know how hard it is to lose a child, and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family and with Elijah's wife and child.


----------



## rumack (Dec 6, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I salute your son and all like him, heroes all, who have made the greatest sacrifice possible in service to our country. May his sacrifice never be forgotten and I hope you and your family find comfort in your memories of him.


----------



## GreySave (Dec 6, 2009)

Please accept our condolences on your loss and our appreciation for all who serve.

Alan & Peggy Ann


----------



## download (Dec 6, 2009)

My deepest condolences.


----------



## KBobAries (Dec 6, 2009)

A fine looking young man. I don't have any words to help with your grief. I am grateful that men and women just like him exist and have chosen to serve their country. I'm sorry.

Dan


----------



## Biker Bear (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm saddened to hear of the loss of Elijah. As I'm not a parent, I can only imagine what you're going through.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Dec 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kwkarth (Dec 6, 2009)

Don & Sharon,
I am so sorry to hear of your loss of your son, Elijah. I am thankful for Elijah's willing sacrifice for all of us, and I can only imagine your sorrow and loss. God grant you comfort, peace, and understanding through this time. Words cannot express adequately.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Dec 6, 2009)

DHart said:


> Of course it's been a sleepless night. We cannot believe that this is real. Being visited by the amazing Army officers we were visited by was a bit of a reality jolt. But greeting Elijah when he arrives home by private jet... that could be the hardest. The Army will be escorting him throughout every step in this process until our final goodbyes and the respect and dignity these fine young men display is most impressive indeed. The officer who gave us the news yesterday (accompanied by a chaplain) was so moved to tears that it was extremely difficult for him to complete his task. He told us he has lost 19 of his men and though he is trained to retain composure, he himself was overwhelmed.
> 
> Elijah's mother and I cannot begin to express to ALL of you how very much your thoughts, prayers, and genuinely shared grief means to us. I have made friends with many of you around one of our favorite subjects, flashlights, and to hear from you again in this thread is moving to me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for those kind words- I (and I am sure the rest of the forum feel the same way) hope that we have been able to, by sharing in your great sorrow, help in the healing process and hope that you, with our help if needed, can begin the road to recovery. I wish you all the best for you and your loved ones in the future to come. With my deepest respect for your loss, may he never be forgotten.


----------



## Oddjob (Dec 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## jac2001 (Dec 6, 2009)

Having experienced the loss of a son, I know no words will ever be adequate.....

Prayers are sent to you and your family.
May God ease your grief.

j.


----------



## RayO (Dec 6, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family, and may God bless you all.


----------



## cfromc (Dec 6, 2009)

I am very saddened by your loss. I stared at the picture in the first post which brought deep feelings of sorrow along with gratitude to all of the fine Americans who serve to protect our country. Without our volunteers in the military there would be no America and we would not be enjoying the freedoms we have. I, for one, appreciate the sacrifices made. My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Dec 6, 2009)

DHart, I am so sorry to hear about the passing of your son. I know right now the numbness you are going through with the loss of someone so dear to you and your family. I know you are probably thinking how you can go on without Elijah in your lives, but you will with the support of your family and friends. I recently loss my wife of 20 years (23 years together) from something totally different then your son, and I think of her everyday, cry everyday, but the pain will ease as time goes by. I will be thinking of you and your family through this extremely difficult time of your lives. Also, I want to thank you and your family for the sacrifice that your son gave to us so that we can enjoy the freedom that we do today.
God Bless you and your family and Elijah.


----------



## LuxChaser (Dec 6, 2009)

My greatest condolences on your loss, DHart
We're always here for you:buddies::grouphug:


----------



## Long RunTime (Dec 6, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family. My son is in the Navy and I understand your feeling. God bless your family.


----------



## RocketTomato (Dec 6, 2009)

My most sincere and deepest condolences on your loss.


----------



## holeymoley (Dec 6, 2009)

My condolences are with you and I thank you for the sacrifice your son made for our country.


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that.
All the best to you and your family.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss 

My condolences to you and your family.

May Elijah rest in peace.


----------



## Roger Sully (Dec 6, 2009)

My deepest condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## dcycleman (Dec 6, 2009)

that is so horrible, I am so sorry.


----------



## batmanacw (Dec 6, 2009)

I am saddened and humbled by the sacrifice your son made for me. May God be with you and your family though this time of grieving.


----------



## bf1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Our deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## fleegs (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you for your son's sacrifice.

My sympathies for you, your family and his family.


Rob


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 6, 2009)

So very very sorry to hear this. God bless you all. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello DHart,
I am very sorry to hear this. Even though we have never met, from our conversations online I feel as though you are my friend. When I read your update post I couldn't quite keep it together. Please know that my heart goes out to you and your family,
K


----------



## corvettesR1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mr.Hart, I cant find the words to describe how sad I feel about the lose of your son.May your son rest in peace.My prayers are with you and your entire family Sir.


----------



## phosphor (Dec 6, 2009)

Our humblest prayers and deepest compassion from our family to yours.


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Dec 6, 2009)

My deepest condolences and heartfelt thanks to you and your family for sacrificing so much for us.


----------



## Frankiarmz (Dec 6, 2009)

The response on this board proves the caring nature and kind heartedness of most people who read of your loss. I join them in their prayers and condolences to you and all his family and friends.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 6, 2009)

There is nothing I can say that hasn't been said and mere words are not but hollow shells of good intent which lack the weight of the true raw emotion felt for you and yours.

Be strong.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 6, 2009)

Dhart, thank you for sharing the news of your loss. I can only imagine the grief that you, your family and his wife must be feeling right now. Please accept my deepest condolences for your loss and my gratitude for his valiant service.

I will shine a light towards the heavens for him tonight.


----------



## RH (Dec 6, 2009)

Don & Sharon,

I am so sorry for your loss. I am grateful for your son's service and sacrifice. I pray that God be with your family and that you can feel his comfort and strength. 

With His help, you will get through this. Thank you for thinking enough of us to share your son's legacy with us. We are all here any time you need us.

Robert


----------



## fieldops (Dec 6, 2009)

Dhart:

My most sincere condolences to you and your family during this tragic time of grief. Your son was a brave man who gave his life so others can one day live in peace. He joins a long list of heroes who have given freedom a chance to survive. It is not a list anyone wishes to be added to, but it is one that we should all salute. May your son rest in peace and be proud that he was one of those to help give the promise of peace to others.


Frank-Fieldops


----------



## divine (Dec 6, 2009)

For being 26, it sounds like he made the most of it. Hopefully that is something we can be thankful for. It sucks that the brightest lights burn out the fastest.

He will live on in memories and the examples he's set and passed down to his family and friends.


----------



## GlobalPlayer (Dec 6, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened .
My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Bucky (Dec 6, 2009)

My most sincere condolences to you and your family.

Take solace in knowing that your son died with honor serving our country.


----------



## dooz (Dec 6, 2009)

My deepest condolences to you, your family, and friends. 
Special thoughts to Elijha's wife & child;

Thanx for sharing with us. :candle:


----------



## Patriot (Dec 6, 2009)

paintballdad said:


> I will shed tears for the loss of your beloved son.
> 
> But I stand tall as an American because of the sacrifices of your family and your beloved son.
> 
> ...





+ another

I've been weeping for your family and praying since I was stunned by this thread for the first time a few minutes ago. Had to compose myself just in order to type something. 

I'm deeply saddened for you loss and will continue to pray for the Lord's strength in your lives each time your sacrifice enters my thoughts, which will be often. God bless you with strength, hope, and love and may He be with you continuously through this tragedy. 


Matthew 5:4
Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted.


----------



## sonrider657 (Dec 6, 2009)

Praying for you and your family.

But we do not want you to be uninformed, brethren, about those who are asleep, so that you will not grieve as do the rest who have no hope. For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so God will bring with Him those who have fallen asleep in Jesus. - 1 Thessalonians 4:13-14


----------



## Grateful Ned (Dec 6, 2009)

My heart aches for the passing of this young American. Thank you for making us all aware of his sacrifice. These messages are not just lines on a webpage on some server somewhere but rather expressions of emotion by a grateful bunch of real people. :mecry:


----------



## neal71 (Dec 6, 2009)

Spirit, that made those heroes dare
To die, and leave their children free,
Bid Time and Nature gently spare
The shaft we raise to them and thee.
~Ralph Waldo Emerson

My deepest condolences to you and your family. May your loss humble all of us to the enormous sacrifice of our soldiers, law enforcement officers, and fire fighters.


----------



## bogeymachine (Dec 6, 2009)

you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers,

Clay, Janice, Robert and Laurel


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 6, 2009)

Dear Don and family, You've touched many lives here with your posts in the past and we have felt how much your son means to you. My sincere condolences. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Manzerick (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear of your son's passing.. May he rest in peace.. the hero he was..is.. and forever will be!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 6, 2009)

I echo the sentiments our community has posted.

kelmo


----------



## henry1960 (Dec 6, 2009)

D Hart And Family

Very Sorry To Here Abought The Loss Of Your Son Elijah......


----------



## striwa88 (Dec 6, 2009)

God bless you and him for the ultimate sacrifice, and loving this country enough to risk the dangers and give his life to defend it. 

God bless,
Ex-Ranger
C CO 2/_75 RANGER_ REGIMENT


----------



## rontaki (Dec 6, 2009)

Dhart,

My lights burn dimmer for your loss. :mecry:
Be brave, and I wish to you and your family a return to the joy of life as soon as possible. Difficult; yes. But I suspect that Elijah would not want you to be too sad for too long.

Thank you for all you and Elijah have done for us all in this country, from the bottom of my heart.

Ron


----------



## TKC (Dec 6, 2009)

*My heart hurts for you and your family!! I offer you my deepest condolences. I hope you and your family can find some peace.*


----------



## Jarl (Dec 6, 2009)

I've seen some of your posts mentioning Elijah, and know others with relations out risking their lives for our safety. Thankyou for his contribution in keeping us safe, and may God bless him, you, your family and his wife and child.

May he know how grateful we are for his sacrifice.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Dec 6, 2009)

Such anger and sadness running through me right now.

I'm so sorry for your loss and my prayers are with you and your family. 

MSax


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...thank you for your sacrifice. :sigh:


----------



## baterija (Dec 6, 2009)

There are some other words that are part of this heart rending process. Words that I have had the crushing duty and privilege of saying twice during my career. Words that the stress of the day may blur but that are important.



> This flag is presented on behalf of a grateful nation and the United States Army as a token of appreciation for your loved one's honorable and faithful service.




When those words are said remember my gratitude, and all the gratitude others here have expressed, for his selfless service. Remember also my heartfelt condolences and grief for the loss of your son and my brother warrior.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Your son is a true Hero.


----------



## bluecrow76 (Dec 6, 2009)

RIP Elijah. Thank you for your service. Our condolences and prayers to your family DHart.


----------



## elt1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you and your family...


----------



## tiktok 22 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you and all of you who serve defending our freedoms. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family...


----------



## Greta (Dec 6, 2009)

As always, I feel so inept at times like these. "I'm sorry for your loss" seems so lame to say to a parent who has lost a child. I have no concept of that kind of loss... I'm so, so sorry...


----------



## sed6 (Dec 6, 2009)

Stay strong. Never doubt the support and encouragement you gave your son. His sacrifice means a lot and will make our world a better place to live in.


----------



## 3rd_shifts mom (Dec 6, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to you and all of the family. It is always difficult to lose a child. Elijah sounds like a wonderful man.


----------



## konut (Dec 6, 2009)

My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 6, 2009)

Your family is in my prayers. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GRunner (Dec 7, 2009)

Dear Don and Family,

When I read your first post I shared in the pride you had for your Son. Now I share the profound sorrow you and you family are going thorugh. My deepest respect and gratitude to Elijah for the Freedom we all share. 

May God strengthen and comfort you family.


----------



## souptree (Dec 7, 2009)

All condolences to you family. Thank you for the sacrifice you have all made for our country and world. Elijah is a hero and his death was not in vain. :candle:


----------



## DHart (Dec 7, 2009)

Sharon & I are overwhelmed by the outpouring of caring support you all have provided. This is such an incredible community of wonderful people, brought together by the love of LIGHT! You all have shined such brilliant light into our hearts... we cannot thank you enough for your kind, generous, and thoughtful posts... as I mentioned before, I've read them all, now some many times over. In the coming weeks Sharon will be able to spend more time doing so as well and I know that she will be overwhelmed yet again by your gracious humanity.

I will make another update or two as time goes on through the week. The greater Portland, OR community is likely to show an outpouring of support as you have done once the military press release hits in the next day or two. We have authorized a release of information with his name, so I think more information may be available via Google search by mid week or so. We have learned in the last day that Elijah John-Miles Rao has infinitely more friends and admirers than he had any idea of.

Thank you from the bottom of our hearts.

Don & Sharon Hauerken


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Dec 7, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss DHart. I don't believe there is any greater pain than the loss of a child even if it was as a hero working for the greater good.

I commend to you the words used in our country as our ode to the fallen:

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old,
Age shall not weary them nor the years condemn,
At the going down of the sun and in the morning,
We will remember them,
Lest we forget.


----------



## bjt3833 (Dec 7, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## DHart (Dec 7, 2009)

A public funeral service will be held in Portland, OR at Lincoln Memorial Park (across from Willamette National Cemetary). Date yet to be determined. We want to invite any and all who may wish to attend to do so.


A few more pics


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 7, 2009)

DHart, those are some great photos.

I remember reading that post you mentioned earlier about your son and the Solarforce, and I didn't know what to say when I first read this thread. I'd like to echo what Greta said, I do not feel I have any words to do justice to the emotions and the magnitude of this loss.

I'm sorry to hear this news; it is apparent from your words how much pride you had in your son as well as how much pride he had in his service. Those photos show a very positive and dedicated man, a man of the best sort. I would have been honoured to know your son; the world does not have enough good people like Elijah.


----------



## thelightdude (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't find words to express my sadness.

God Bless Elijah.

God bless the United States of America 

Land of the free .. Home of the brave


Proclaim liberty throughout all the land unto all the inhabitants thereof (Leviticus 25:10)


----------



## smokelaw1 (Dec 7, 2009)

I started reading your post, and had to close it. As a parent to a young child, the thought of losing her EVER no matter the cause...was too great for me to bear. I nearly kicked myself (truly ashamed) when I thought to what YOU must be going through at this time. And I had the audacity to not read further because it was HARD FOR ME? I apologize for my thoughtlessness, and pray that you and your family can find peace in each other, and wherever else you look for it. 
Words rarely fail me...and now, they feel so powerless. I am truly, deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 7, 2009)

Elijah is not alone...you are not alone. A wonderful young man from our church made the same sacrafice on 09.24.09. Sgt. Titus Reynolds. They will never be forgotten.






Sgt. Titus Reynolds, 23, was killed in Afghanistan Sept. 24, 2009 when the vehicle he was riding in struck a roadside bomb. He was a 2005 Reynoldsburg High School graduate who was due to celebrate his first wedding anniversary with wife Nikki on Oct. 12. Titus was in the Fifth Stryker Brigade combat team, 2nd Infantry Division based in Fort Lewis, Wash. He had been promoted to sergeant in June and was near the end of a four-year term in the Army before he was deployed on July 15 to Omar Zai, Afghanistan. Titus was very involved in Nazarene churches in both Reynoldsburg and Pickerington. He was a talented musician who played acoustic, electric and bass guitars, and he was very involved in his church's youth group. He is also survived by his mother, Elizabeth; father, Rod; brothers, John and Mark; and sister, Rachel. 
Visitation: 5-8 p.m. October 09, 2009 at Reynoldsburg Church of the Nazarene


----------



## JohnR66 (Dec 7, 2009)

Your son and all the other courageous people over there fighting for the good are certainly appreciated.

Getting that message that a loved one had died is devastating and the weeks that follow are the most difficult time in life.

Anyone here that lives near Coral Springs Florida probably has heard the story of the three 16 year old teens that drowned in a canal in an overturned car a couple weeks ago. My dad is good friend to one of the teen's fathers. He has been taking it very hard. I built a display case and shipped it down so he could display his son's basketball that was found floating in the canal and was signed by his friends.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.
My deepest condolences to you and yours.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Dec 7, 2009)

Gentlemen,

I am attending the commissioning the Army's newest Lieutenant, this very week. I've been so caught up in finding the time to be there, I had lost sight of why I was going. Could I do this every week, it would not be enough.

Thank you for sharing something so personal with all of us. I will be thinking of those who have served before as I shake the hands of those who are serving next.

Dan


----------



## stevep (Dec 7, 2009)

Elijah is in my prayers,as is Titus and all of or military.
My condolences to all.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 7, 2009)

I've used the first picture of your son and made it my desk top background in order to honor him and to constantly remind me to give thanks to God for this wonderful country and the immeasurable sacrifices that have been made for it, for me and for our future. I've been lifting your family up in prayer many times throughout the day and will continue to do so as your son is brought home. May the Lord fill your family with strength as he carries each of you through this most painful and difficult time.


----------



## USACelt (Dec 7, 2009)

I come from a family with a long military history, fortunatly we have never had to go through what you are. I can imagine what it would be like to loose my son. I am sorry for your tragic lose.


----------



## DoctaDink (Dec 7, 2009)

Don,
Reading your note gives me chills and sorrow. I am sitting here, after looking at the picture of your son, and feeling somewhat numb. I guess it is so close to home for me, as I have a son that is a US Marine that is scheduled to deploy to Afghanistan next year, and another son that hopes to go to USMC OCS soon. I can't image the pain that you and your wife must be feeling. I remember the feelings of angst we had when our son was deployed to Iraq. It was always in the back of our minds, that any day we could get that horrific message that you got. I am SO SORRY for your loss! We have all lost a piece of us, especially we in miliary families. I pray that you will find God's grace sufficient in this tragic time. 
We appreciate (albeit inadequately) your son's sacrifice as well as yours.

Dean


----------



## frosty (Dec 7, 2009)

My deepest condolences.


----------



## bonvivantmike (Dec 7, 2009)

My most heartfelt condolences go to you, to your family, and to all who have been affected by this loss.


----------



## curtispdx (Dec 7, 2009)

I wish I had the words to describe how sorry I am for you and your family but I don't. (I'm not sure they exist.)

Still, I'll try: 

Thank you for raising a son that still believes that military service is honorable and thank you for sharing your painful story so it reminds us all of the sacrifices (and losses) that are being made by soldiers, sailors, marines, airmen, and their families. 

I'm going to hug my kids extra tight when I put them to bed tonight.


----------



## compasillo (Dec 7, 2009)

Don & Sharon

I'm writting this with tears in my eyes. As father of four I can barely imagine how you feel now and how unfair you may think life is. I am so sorry for your loss. I cannot find the right words to express my most sincere condolences to you and your family but I'm sharing your sorrow.


----------



## Erasmus (Dec 7, 2009)

There are no words to describe the loss of such a fine young man. My deepest condolences go to the family, friends, colleagues and all who are affected by this loss. Prayers sent, may God bless his soul.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 7, 2009)

DHart said:


> We have authorized a release of information with his name, so I think more information may be available via Google search by mid week or so.


Several articles have appeared already.

There is also a photo of Elijah's return to US soil at Dover AFB, on Yahoo.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 7, 2009)

Don, I cannot imagine what you must be feeling right now, and all I can offer is a prayer for Elijah, and all of your family.

Don, had I still been living in OR I would've joined you and your wife at the funeral.

I'll be shining my green LED light through the night in Elijah's honor.

:candle:


----------



## paintballdad (Dec 7, 2009)

Don & Sharon,

I know it's not much, but just a small token in honor of your son's service.
But as promised, my family offered and lit a candle in Elijah's name at Mission San Juan Capistrano yesterday.

God Bless


----------



## steamfish (Dec 7, 2009)

Prayers for you and your family my brother.
My son is scheduled to leave for Afghanistan Thursday.


----------



## DHart (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you all again so much for the caring and kind remarks. Elijah's mother and I received word tonight from the Army that Elijah has been promoted posthumously from Specialist to Sargent E5. Of course he also receives the Purple Heart and has been recommended for a Bronze Star. 

Elijah's body was received at Dover USAF Base at 5:11 pm EST, so this hero is now back on American soil and one step closer to coming home. Elijah's wife has granted permission to the media to photograph and film the Dignified Transfer of Elijah's remains at Dover. These images are available online with Google search. 

Extended family gathered today and amidst it all, the media has been calling throughout the day. All of this in Elijah's honor and memory. We are so very grateful for the overwhelming recognition that is due to Elijah.

Here are some links to news stories about Elijah.

http://www.oregonlive.com/news/index...o_soldier.html

http://www.oregonlive.com/lake-osweg...explosion.html

http://www.katu.com/news/local/78707792.html


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for the links, and Thank you for raising a shining example of what we all should strive to be.
I imagine the profound loss is mixed with absolute pride.
From the quotes on the video he was raised and loved by amazing people, I feel a sense of ease knowing the beautiful wife and daughter he leaves behind will be well loved and cared for by those very same people.

Once again our deepest condolences, prayers and respect.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, thank you for the link.


----------



## DHart (Dec 7, 2009)

This link should take you directly to the news story video that was done today:

http://www.katu.com/news/local/78707792.html?video=YHI&t=a


----------



## Gene43 (Dec 8, 2009)

Don, I am so sorry to hear of this. Your Son and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 8, 2009)

I shed a tear while watching your video. Stay strong. May God bless you and your family. You've sacrificed so much, for all.


----------



## KC2IXE (Dec 8, 2009)

I just saw this thread - I'm very sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## JBorneu (Dec 8, 2009)

My condolances. Having to bury your own child must be the hardest thing in the world.


----------



## fannin (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry DHart


----------



## Blight (Dec 8, 2009)

Your sacrifice was great and we are eternally in your debt. I'm sure no words can lessen the pain, but please know you, and your whole family, are in our hearts.


----------



## Egsise (Dec 9, 2009)

!!!hshtfshh


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 9, 2009)

I did not see this thread earlier,my deepest sympathy.May your family find strength in this difficult time.This sad news serves to remind us of the sacrifices of our finest young Americans and their families.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2009)

I am sorry for you loss Dan. My prayers be with him. He is in a better place now.


----------



## Robocop (Dec 9, 2009)

I have not had time to read this entire thread however I have edited some comments that were brought to my attention.

People this thread is intended to honor the memory of a hero and all political comments have no place here. Please understand our position on this issue and also understand the great loss to the poster of this thread. It would be a shame to close a thread dedicated to a hero and again I ask to show respect to the poster and leave all other opinions, and political comments, out of this thread.

DHart your son is a true hero and I am very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Robocop (Dec 10, 2009)

Egsise I am not really sure the point you are trying to make and I will remind you again this is not the arena for political statements, or even opinions, of anything other than the topic at hand.

This is a free forum for all to enjoy and as such we do have certain rules to follow. I am not sure however it appears you had some other comments that were edited before I signed on. As the comments were edited I will leave this as a warning to simply follow the rules and enjoy the forum. This thread is dedicated to a hero and someone who lost a son. It will not be corrupted by other agendas and if you have any further comments please feel free to send me a pm.

If you have issues with the way this forum is operated again feel free to discuss it in private. Try me if you want to however again this is not the place for off topic remarks. 

Visit the underground section where you will find many who will entertain any topic you wish without moderation.


----------



## Samuel (Dec 10, 2009)

Deepest sympathies and condolences from me and all my brothers and sisters to you and yours!


----------



## Egsise (Dec 10, 2009)

Robocop said:


> Egsise I am not really sure the point you are trying to make and I will remind you again this is not the arena for political statements, or even opinions, of anything other than the topic at hand.
> 
> This is a free forum for all to enjoy and as such we do have certain rules to follow. I am not sure however it appears you had some other comments that were edited before I signed on. As the comments were edited I will leave this as a warning to simply follow the rules and enjoy the forum. This thread is dedicated to a hero and someone who lost a son. It will not be corrupted by other agendas and if you have any further comments please feel free to send me a pm.
> 
> ...


I do not allow my posts to be moderated that way, that is why I edited my post after you did so.
You can remove my posts in this thread, including this post.

Sorry DHart.


----------



## Robocop (Dec 10, 2009)

Egsise you edited your post twice after the original reply and we both know what your first edited reply stated. I let the first edited reply go as you chose to edit that with some other random wordings.

As far as allowing your posts to be moderated you do have to allow that just as every other member here does. If a post is believed to be out of line ,off topic, or simply rude it can be subject to moderation. 

I asked you nicely to leave the side comments out of this thread. It seems as if you wish to push the issue and I will not allow that in this thread. Take a few days off and I do hope you will return to enjoy CPF with a little more relaxed attitude.

Lets continue this dedication to a true hero and I do hope the off topic comments have not spoiled the thread. DHart take one day at a time and know that your son, and many others like him, have given us all the freedoms we enjoy today. He will always be with you somehow and know that he will never be forgotten.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you for the video DHart. I've passed it onto my family and church members to remind them of the prayer needed by your family. Although we can never understand or make sense of human tragedy, we can rest assured that our sovereign God is 100% in control, He see's the end from the beginning and cares about us so much that the hairs on our head have been numbered. Continued prayer your way.


----------



## saabgoblin (Dec 10, 2009)

All the love in the world to you and your family.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Dec 10, 2009)

I remember reading your first post about your son months ago. Sorry for your great loss. Only you and your family can really know what this feels like.


----------



## DHart (Dec 10, 2009)

*UPDATE: Funeral Information*

Once again, Elijah's family gives their heartfelt thanks to all for the amazing outpouring of condolences, prayers, and kind support for our nation's hero, and God's Warrior, Elijah John-Miles Rao, and his family.

Here is a link to Elijah's obituary, which contains information about his funeral.

http://www.mem.com/ContentDisplay.aspx?ID=18011498

Here is a link to an NPR radio story about Elijah, where you can read the story and/or listen to the radio broadcast:

http://news.opb.org/article/6347-van...d-afghanistan/
__________________


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: Funeral Information*

Now that is nice......i didnt know he had a daughter.....keep your head up, and tell her all about her dad.


----------



## Marlite (Dec 11, 2009)

Your eloquence in describing the loss of your son speaks volumes in the depths of your love for him. He would have been a perfect hero for the movie "Hell of War" at the place of hell, as his gentle good looks epitomize the warrior that he chose to be in life. He brightened the world with his existence and is now a shining star in the Universe.

Sadly condolences are never enough but my family and I honor Elijah and you Don and Sharon and Elijah's wife and son, with blessings and a "Silver Cord" to forever bind you together. 

Prayers and thoughts of peace for the hollowness we cannot know.

Marlite


----------



## DHart (Dec 11, 2009)

Word about Elijah directly from his fellow servicemen in Afghanistan. This is an especially revealing profile of Elijah.

http://prt-nuristan.blogspot.com/2009/12/one-last-salute-for-fallen-hero.html


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm a person heavily influence by music and use music as a means of dealing with various things.

When Don first posted the news about Elijah, this song immediately popped into my head.

While the lyrics don't match this situation 100%, I think they echo the sentiments of everyone who has posted in this thread...

Remember The Heroes - Sammy Hagar

Stranger in a foreign land 
Fearful cries surround him. 
Returning home a wounded man 
To find he's been forgotten, yeah. 
Courage is the badge he wears 
Blinded by obsession. 
Wars are won by those who dare 
The memory still haunts him. 
Remember the heroes 
Who fight for the right to choose. 
Remember the heroes 
We've all got a lot to lose. 

A rebel to the naked eye 
An undiscovered legend 
Face the facts and don' t ask why. 
It's something to believe in. 
In the dark 
Day and night. 
Fight for wrong to prove what's right. 
Remember the heroes 
Who fight for the right to choose. 
Remember the heroes 
Just another life to use 
Remember the heroes. 
We've all got alot to lose. 

Remember the heroes. 
Remember the heroes. 
Remember the heroes. 
Remember the heroes. 
To take a life without a say 
Demanded without reason. 
To turn our backs and walk away 
A faceless act of treason. 
A father's son must carry on 
The wound is only deepened. 
Remember the heroes 
Who fight for the right to choose. 
Remember the heroes 
It's just another life to use 
Remember the heroes. 
You know we've all got alot to lose. 
Remember the heroes 
Who's gonna fill their shoes?


----------



## DArklite (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm just now reading this thread - I wish I could find words to express my sorrow and hopeful comfort for your family. Elijah and heroes like him will never be forgotten and we all owe our Freedom to them. 
May God bless his soul and comfort yours and your family.


----------



## DHart (Dec 13, 2009)

*A short film documenting Elijah's return home yesterday*

Here is the link to a short film showing the welcome home given to Elijah yesterday.

http://vimeo.com/8162086


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 14, 2009)

My heart goes out too you and yours man....the wife and I just got done watching the vid.....so sad indeed. And the thing is i too have a little one and plan on reenlisting back into the Army as well.


----------



## 270winchester (Dec 15, 2009)

My deepest Condolences to your family.


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 16, 2009)

DHart,

I am so very sorry for your great loss. Your son truly is a hero.

Andrew


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 16, 2009)

DHart,

I know that today was a difficult day for you and your family. Please be rest assured in the knowledge that you have many friends here that are grieving for your loss.

K


----------



## DHart (Dec 16, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> DHart,
> 
> I know that today was a difficult day for you and your family. Please be rest assured in the knowledge that you have many friends here that are grieving for your loss.
> 
> K



Kestrel... you are a true friend. Thank you so much for taking the time and effort and driving so far to honor Elijah at the funeral today. It was a pleasure meeting you. You are a true gentleman.


----------



## spock (Dec 18, 2009)

My deepest Condolences to your family


----------



## Nite (Dec 20, 2009)

I am saddened by your loss. Only because I recently lost an immediate relative prematurely do I even have any idea of what your going thru. You have my deepest sympathies and condolences.

I am so sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## ab1ht (Dec 21, 2009)

Like many, I am just seeing this post for the first time.

My deepest condolences on your loss. Though only a small gesture, I will light a candle and say a prayer for him this evening.

Military service is always hardest on the families, and especially the parents. It's only now as a father that I see this. Know that your son was doing what he loved and that he is well respected and admired by so many that have never met him.

-Paul (former Seabee)


----------



## JermsMalibu (Dec 22, 2009)

DHart, I'm so sorry for your loss. I thank you and your family for letting your son serve our nation the way he did. His death is a great loss and I'm very saddened by it. Sorry I didn't see this till too late. I live down in Salem and would have loved to go up to the funeral to help support you guys in this tough time. Once again, sorry for your loss.

- Jeremy C


----------



## kosPap (Dec 23, 2009)

thse moments are hard to pull words out...

Stay strong, time will heal the wounds

"Zoi se Logou sas.." in Greek


----------



## HypnoticSilence (Dec 23, 2009)

May he RIP.
My prayers and condolences.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just came to see this thread today. I'm very saddened with your loss, please accept my deepest condolences to you and Elijah extended family.

I still remember the same photo you post and the story of him clearing a cave some time back. 

RIP


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Dec 23, 2009)

All I can really say is that it's a terrible, terrible sacrifice and I wish that noöne ever had to suffer such a loss. My thoughts are with you and with his young family.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 23, 2009)

I want to thank you for taking the time to post this here Dhart...and do the follow up post. It is a honor to share in the pain of your loss. God bless your son...and you...and all his family. Thank you all.


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 23, 2009)

God Bless your Family, You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Sigman (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm having a difficult time coming up with any words that would even come close to lending any comfort. Know our thoughts & prayers are with you, your family, friends, & others who reap the blessing of freedom. 

Thoughts & feelings of the many military ceremonies I've participated in go through my mind. The National Anthem & respect to those who have served before us, who serve now, and will serve in the future.

I respectfully salute your son and his service to our country & democracy.


----------



## DHart (Dec 24, 2009)

RAGE CAGE said:


> Elijah is not alone...you are not alone. A wonderful young man from our church made the same sacrafice on 09.24.09. Sgt. Titus Reynolds. They will never be forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I salute Sgt. Reynolds and all of our selfless military family... these wonderful people put their entire lives aside and go over there so that the rest of us can stay here living our lives in relative peace, safety, and happiness. I will always make an effort to go out of my way to thank any military personnel I encounter from this time forward.

And another very heartfelt thanks to everyone here on this wonderful forum for your thoughts, prayers, and notes of condolence. God bless all of you and thank you again from our family.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 24, 2009)

I Thank You Dhart, ALL your family, and Elijah , for your contributions and sacrifice in making our world a better and safer place. Many hardships are endured by both military personnel and their families.

I thank ALL who serve to protect and help us .... AND their families too.


Thank You ..... be PROUD of your Son Elijah ... as WE are .

.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2 (Dec 25, 2009)

That's really sad. Daed IEDs! My brother's oldest son just was sent to Afghanistan. I'll shine my HID to the heavens tonight. God bless the USA!


----------



## jaundice (Dec 25, 2009)

Man, reading this on Christmas day with my 4 year old son playing on the floor in front of me......it hits you right in the gut.

I can't pretend to understand the depth of pain you and your wife must feel, but I do know that the worst thing that can befall a parent is to outlive their children.

-John


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Dec 28, 2009)

I will keep you in my prayers. As a fellow Soldier it is hard to hear about a brother's passing.

Remember the good times that you were blessed to have with him and charish his memory. As a new parent, I can now sympathize with you a little more. 

In closing, I am sorry for your loss...

God bless America 

God bless our military

God bless you and yours


----------



## JPasquini (Jan 1, 2010)

Dhart,

As so many others here have already stated so eloquently, there are no better words to offer other than a heartfelt and grateful *thank you* to you, your family, and most of all, to your son. We are proud of Elijah and his service, and we are privileged to have learned about him through your postings.

Elijah took a stand for all of us and our families, and now we are humbled and honored to stand united with you and yours.

Be strong and God Bless.


----------



## bogeymachine (Jan 7, 2010)

:candle:
back to the top for those in harm's way protecting me and mine


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 8, 2010)

bogeymachine said:


> :candle: back to the top for those in harm's way protecting me and mine


All I have to add here is a big +1. :candle:


----------



## andyw513 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sir, I'm so sorry to hear about this. I remember posting on that thread back forever ago. God bless him, and God bless you and your family through this time.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry that Elijah made the ultimate sacrifice in contribution to everything he believed in. I'm especially sorry for the sadness, loss, grief, and pain that is now suffered among his family. Please know that we do not have adequate words to express our appreciation and condolences that he deserves.


----------



## bogeymachine (Jan 27, 2010)

bogeymachine said:


> :candle:
> back to the top for those in harm's way protecting me and mine


----------



## The Hawk (Jan 28, 2010)

Prayers sent. Words can not express how sad this is. 
My son is scheduled to deploy to Afghanistan later this year. 
Although I have not experienced what you have, my heart truly goes out to you. God will help you during this horrible time. Please ask Him for help.


----------



## LED Flashlights. (Jan 29, 2010)

I just came across this thread looking up Maratac Flashlights.

My condolences.


----------



## Thujone (Jan 29, 2010)

My sincerest condolences to those surviving the loss of a loved one who served our country. May they never be forgotten.


----------



## chaoss (Jan 30, 2010)

A very sincere salute to you sir and your courageous son.
You and your family are still in my thoughts.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 1, 2010)

DHart-
One of my local newspapers, The Rockland Journal News, here in N.Y. runs a section called "Roll of Honor", where they post profiles of soldiers recently lost in action. I hadn't thought of this thread in a few weeks, but I opened the paper ten minutes ago, and there is the profile of Elijah. I have never had the CPF world and the "real" world collide before, I admit it was a bit strange, feeling like I knew him some from the heartfelt posting you have done here. It may seem like a strange offer, but if you would like me to save a copy to mail to you, please PM me with your address. Just know his (and your family's) sacrifice is being acknowledged as far away as New York.

EDIT- I arrived home this evening to find my VFW magazine had arrived, and there is an acknowledgment in there as well, which I will also gladly forward if you would like.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Feb 1, 2010)

I just discovered this thread, and like many others who have already posted, I, too, vividly remember reading the thread where you were talking about how Solarforce lights helped your son (and his friends) search for hidden IEDs. I'm not sure why, but that thread stuck with me.

I'm truly sorry about your loss; I can only imagine how difficult it is. But I'm also truly grateful to know that incredible people like him are fighting to defend our country and its values. If there's anything I can do to help you (or honor his memory) - maybe sending a light to one of his friends, or sending you a card, or perhaps donating a few dollars to your favorite charity - please let me know. 

- FITP


----------



## mototraxtech (Feb 1, 2010)

Im am sorry for your loss and he looked like a good kid.


----------



## daloosh (Feb 1, 2010)

I had not seen this before - I am so sorry for your loss, and my prayers are out for your entire family. I am grateful for your son's service and his sacrifice for all of us.

daloosh


----------



## Soundchaser (Feb 2, 2010)

I grieve with you on the loss of your son. Looks like he was a very fine young man.

It's a hell of a sacrifice and it is men like this that have made and kept our country great.

God bless you and your family.


----------



## xevious (Feb 8, 2010)

I was expecting that this was just going to be a joke thread of some kind, or a sour turn of events that turned great. But as I read on, it quickly became clear to me that this was something entirely different.

Seeing your son Elijah in that picture, and learning of all the promise he had laid out before him in his life ahead, it makes hearing of his death so much more painful. It's a reminder of how this war takes such a great toll on people we'll never meet, people who are someone else's loved ones. It is the ultimate sacrifice... I just wish there didn't have to be such great people making it, losing their lives in the process. :shakehead

I am so very sad for your loss... may God grant you comfort in the times ahead.


----------



## souptree (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayers out for the family. Your son was a hero. The gratitude and respect I can express here seems so small compared to such a monumental loss. There will be many tough times ahead, but I hope the thought that it is better to have greatness for a short time than not at all will bring some comfort.

:candle:


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 20, 2010)

I just now saw this thread, having recently returned to the board. 

My deepest condolences go out to you and your family, DHart.


----------



## jmcf1949 (Feb 20, 2010)

Reading something like this is cause for great sorrow. Elijah and those like him are the reason we enjoy the kind of life we do. I hold those that choose to serve in such high reverence it is almost un-describable. They are our heroes, and will not be forgotten.

Jim - Semper Fi


----------



## mbreckner (May 17, 2011)

Sorry, God Bless


----------



## THE PUNISHER (Oct 8, 2011)

sorry bout the loss my friend..


----------



## Dean N (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn sorry to hear this. My nephew is in the Marines, 1st LAR Div., and recently spent his last tour in Afghanistan clearing those friggin' IEDs. I'm sorry you were not as lucky as we were. Real sorry.

Regards,

Dean


----------



## cdrake261 (Oct 12, 2011)

My condolence to you and your wife as well as his little family...I'll keep you in my prayers


----------



## Acid87 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lest we forget.

All the best to your family buddy. As the son of a retired soldier I'm so thankful for the armed forces contribution to our freedom.


----------



## Wangstang (Oct 28, 2011)

Your Son's use of the Solarforce light came up in another thread which also mentioned this unfortunate thread.

Thank you for rasing a son who was willing to serve and give his life so we, back here in the comforts of our homes, can enjoy the life without fear.

I'm sorry for your loss and I hope that as the years continue to go by you and your family will know that I and the membership here will always be greatful for your son's service and that he will live on in our memories. Frankly as odd as it may seem, everytime I reach for one of my Solarforce lights I'm sure I'll think of your son given the rather notworthy story attached to his use of a Solarforce.

If you or your family are ever in my neck of the world and need anything, please don't hesitate to send me a PM to see if I can help you out.

Wes


----------



## DHart (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, folks, for your thoughts and kind words... we very much appreciate it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 5, 2012)




----------

